

RIM CEO calls a halt to BBC Click interview - xbryanx
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/9456798.stm

======
tobylane
Wow he's smug. He shouldn't be doing any promotion.

It's a weird issue, why is it only Blackberry? Everything does something or
other securely, even my dumbphone has an entire list of CAs, and as far as I
know can be used in those countries.

